
How Does Codementor Work? - pankyj
I am a software developer and would like to provide my services on Codementor. Does anyone who is listed as a mentor share some insights on how this would work? For e.g. how do I get myself listed as a mentor, how would they determine my expertize, rates, availability, etc. I saw some examples and it seemed to came out as a place where people seek emergency help - if this is so how do I manage my availability.
======
praveenscience
You have everything from the requests to process here:
[https://www.codementor.io/howitworks/mentorship](https://www.codementor.io/howitworks/mentorship).
Did you see that already?

If yes, in simple terms, you set your budget and you try to bid yourself for
the work. Then the customer chooses you, if you are convincing enough for them
to take you.

You gotta start a timer and let the customer know that you are charging. Once
you have done with your work, and the customer is happy, you may stop the
timer and the timer works in steps of 15 minutes.

Then the customer leaves you a feedback and you will be credited with the
amount agreed. I guess the payout duration will be about three to five days
later in order to curb fraudulent accounts and you can request your pay once
you reach a certain threshold.

~~~
pankyj
Thanks for the link, it mainly outlines details for people seeking mentors.

The way you described it, it does sound similar to Upwork? Out of curiosity -
are you a mentor on the platform or have past experience with this?

------
rboyd
Some emergency help. Some people just wanting tutorship. Some entrepreneurs. A
_lot_ of CS students that procrastinated too long and just want you to do
their homework assignment.

Set your rates higher than you would think you need to. You need to offset the
amount of calls where you waste your time up front and the job goes nowhere
(usually the first 15 minutes or so are unbilled while you explore the problem
description).

It can be pretty good. You do need to build the skill of discovering which
jobs aren't worth taking though.

